# Landscaping suggestions?



## joeyjordan (Sep 27, 2019)

Hello,

I was hoping to get some advice, tips, suggestions, or any other ideas from lawn enthusiasts on what could be done to improve the backyard shown below. It's a pretty small backyard, and I was hoping to do something creative, but I'm also open to the idea of laying down grass and/or artificial grass, but I am very strapped for cash so my options are not limitless. I also have a set of low voltage landscaping lights that I was hoping to use, but I was worried that it would look silly in this particular backyard since it is so small and has the concrete wall. Regarding the landscaping lights, would I want to put them on the ground at the cement wall, or above/on top of the cement wall? Are there any particular plants that I can plant on top or above the cement wall to make it look more appealing? The picture doesn't show it, but past the cement wall is just a bunch of berry bushes - not pretty. Anyway, thanks for any advice or ideas you may have!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I would plant herbs you like for using fresh off the plants and onto your grill.

Flowers for color.

Grow them from seeds.

Inexpensive. Fun for the kiddos.

Dig out native soil, replace with quality garden soil, plant seeds, water, enjoy.

If it all fails, not much money lost.

If it all works well, you da gardener!


----------



## joeyjordan (Sep 27, 2019)

True, what about placement of the low voltage landscaping lights? At the bottom of the cinder block wall, or on top of the wall, or not at all?


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

joeyjordan said:


> True, what about placement of the low voltage landscaping lights? At the bottom of the cinder block wall, or on top of the wall, or not at all?


I use landscape lighting for two reasons. First reason is for personal safety to light up areas where people and pets walk at night, and to ensure visitors don't trip over objects at night. The second is for lighting key features of your landscape - specimen plants, landscape features, and lighting to show the architectural aspects of your home.

In your backyard, lighting at the top of the wall could help with safety, but it may shine light in your windows at night.

At the base it would aid in safety and highlight the stone wall, which is the main feature in your yard at present. I think that could look pretty nice, and would add some ambience to the back yard when you want to sit outside at night. :thumbup: :nod:


----------

